# Optimal Connection from Xbox360 to Receiver



## JerseyJoeIII (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Ignited a debate here at work over this question, so I figured I'd come to the pros.

I am currently running an Xbox360 (couple years old but is HDMI-ready) and Sony HT-SS370 HTIB (receiver has three HDMI inputs, one HDMI output, and a slew of other connectors).

My current setup is Xbox360 to receiver via HDMI, then HDMI from receiver to TV. Everything seems to work well. However, I read that Sony receivers may have a hard time handling audio from the Xbox360. Further, i feel like i MAY be hearing audio drop on certain moments of games.

Xbox support recommends connecting the Xbox360 directly to the TV, and then a digital optical cable from the Xbox360 to the receiver.

so my question(s): Is my current setup (paragraph three) the optimal one (using only HDMIs)? Or would xbox support's config sound better? How do you have your HTIB configured with your Xbox360? 

Just looking for some feedback...thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Since the Xbox is not capable of outputting the high-bandwidth audio stuff (Dolby TrueHD, etc), then you won't hear any difference running it through the TV first and will not be missing out. 

The only downside is the extra cable, and the optical cables are not that expensive or thick, so it won't be too intrusive.

Good luck.


----------



## JerseyJoeIII (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Anthony!

The Xbox is capable of outputting 5.1 via HDMI, so given that information, my setup is probably optimal, correct?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, but 5.1 is doable through the optical too. So if you are getting dropouts running hdmi through the Sony, at least you can see if the optical cable fixes it.

Welcome to HTS!


----------



## JerseyJoeIII (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm still getting some audio drop from the xbox360...whether I'm HDMI'ed in or digital optical in. its slight, and usually occurs when the screen changes.

I've troubleshot this for a week and still to not avail. The fact that my BluRay plays perfect audio tells me its not a limitation or fault in my HTIB system. Any ideas?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

From what you've said, it looks like you've locked it down to the Xbox. Double check your audio out settings on the Xbox and the settings on the HTIB (like how it handles audio in). 

Worst case, call MS and tell them you tried direct connect and still get dropouts and see what they say.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If you happen to have a friend/co-worker with an XBox who would be willing to bring it over you could test it with theirs and see if the problem persists.


----------

